# cleaning test tubes



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok my ammonia test tube has gone so yellow that I don't think that I can accurately read the water anymore.
I soaked it in white vinegar for a couple of hours but the glass is still stained yellow.
Any ideas on how to clean the yellow off?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

try bleaching it mousey.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have tried that in the past Zakk.
We have such darn hard water here and it actully feels like a thin coating on the glass.
My nitrite tester has gone blue in the glass. That doesn't bother me because if there is nitrite in the water the solution turns puple- but amminia shows yellow- the color of the glass.
Too bad I will have to buy a new test kit to get a new vial.
I wonder if CLR would work?
The only problem is that is might react with the test solution next time. it is mightly hard to get the residues out of tiny things.
Will let you know how it goes. there must be more people than me with the problem.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Are your test vials glass or plastic.

If they are plastic, try a solvent like goo gone, or goof off. Use these really lightly and make sure to rinse them out well. It is possible that they will ruin your vials, but you need new ones anyway.

If they are glass, you shouldn't be able to stain them. A rinse and wipe out with a paper towel will work in this case.

If you need to buy more test tubes, they are really cheap. On nextag, you get 100 of them for $8.49. You will just have to use your old test tube to measure 5 mL then mark that with a thin tipped Sharpie. 
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/6-shooter-test-tube-shot-clear-100-cs/280CR1610.html


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you tried the dishwasher? CLR or limeaway, then dishwasher or rinse until ph test is normal. But, i agree, test tubes are cheap, nothing magical about the one that came with the kit.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

mousey... you have been busted. LOL....You tested for ammonia and instead of waiting 5 minutes like you are suppost to... you forgot about it and found it three days later and the tube was stained.... now tell the truth!... Do you want to know how I know this will happen??????


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I leave the chemicals in the test tubes all the time until the next time I use them. All mine are glass though, so its OK!!!!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

lol, just use a bottle brush, scrub vigorously, and swear alot. Aside from that there isn't much else one can do.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm sure the swearing is vital in getting the tubes cleaned. In fact, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well a small amount of CLR on a cotton swab did the job.
Then I decided to clean some more tubes using a piece of tissue on the end of the swab with no CLR. It worked just fine to clean the coating but I couldn't get the tissue out of the vial. So then I insert a long pair of scissor blades to try and hook the tissue. I pushed too hard and my nice clean vial shattered. Duh!
Oh, Ron About leaving the ammonia test for 5 minutes before reading- the instructions say to read immediately. If you wait 5 minutes the reading is always positive for some reason.That is using Ap test kits.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

My ammonia test kit is API. I think that is the same company. Add 8 drops from bottle #1. Add 8 drops from bottle #2. Wait 5 minutes. I guess they make different kits...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ron I'm guessing you are using this one, like me. Is this the same one you are using mousey? If it is, the only one that is read immediately is the PH.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say that about 99.5% of hobbyists do not correctly use and maintain their test kits and equipment..for several years i have to do numerous tests on water from a boiler and chemicals from aluminum pretreatment tanks...about 40-50 tests a day...
number one rule...just as soon as you finish testing rinse the tubes in tapwater first ; and then rinse them in deionized water a couple of times... always store the tubes upside down to keep any dust out of them....
if you just use tapwater to risne tubes and other test equipment ; the water dries and leaves a residue of minerals..these residues can give you false readings...therefore misleading you about what is going on in your tank....


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

bml mine are the individual test kits but probably the same. 

Loha, thanks for that. I didn't know that. I'm not gonna go with the deionized water but I may see if I can figure out a way to hang upside down.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ron You are right that the 2 part ammonia kit wait time is 5 minutes. Big Al's here still orders the one stage kit which is add 8 drops shake and read immediately.
I asked why they still sell that 1 step kit and they said most hobbyists prefer it so that is what they still order. However the other pet store said they can only get the 2 stage one so I don't know what the real story is.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you know somebody with an RO unit ; you could get some water from them..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I prefer the read immediately. A lot of test got slower/more complicated when they stopped selling separate saltwater and freshwater tests.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The nitrate kit is the one I hate. Ten drops from bottle #1. Shake vial. Shake bottle #2 for 30 seconds. Ten drops from bottle #2. Shake vial for 1 minute. Wait five minutes for results.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Sera Test kits.

*Nitrate*: 6 drops of reagent 1 , 6 drops of reagent 2, check results in 5 mins. 

*Nitrite*: 6 drops of reagent 1 , shake well, 6 drops of reagent 2, shake well, i spoon of reagent 3 (powder), shake for 15 seconds, 6 drops of reagent 4 , shake well, results in 5 mins.

*Ammonia*: 6 drops of reagent 1,2,3, shake well, results in 5 mins,

*pH*: 6 drops of reagent 1, results in 5 mins.


----------

